# BWE for breeding?



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

does black water extract and powerheads make any difference in breeding (CB reds)

if so when should they be added there not yet breeding size should it be adden soon or when there close to breeding size

just wondering if these have any affect on CB reds (because there not actually from southamerica so would it matter?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i would think blackwater extract would do.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

BWE add esential trace minerals to your water that promotes breeding. Also tint's your water yellow. Make sure to remove all carbon from filters if any is being used.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> BWE add esential trace minerals to your water that promotes breeding. Also tint's your water yellow. Make sure to remove all carbon from filters if any is being used.


I'm happy I read this. I would have just thrown in BWE w/o taking out the carbon.
I learned something today.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ok because i wasent sure if it would make a differense since they arnt born in the amazon how a bout power heads?


----------

